# Oil Usage



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

I currently have an 02 spec V..my question is the car has right at 1k miles and when I checked oil the last 2 times it appears that he car is using some, the dipstick registers not quite in the middle between full and low, this was not the case the first 2 times i checked the oil. Has anyone else experienced this problem?? I am concerned on this especially since this is a brand new car, is this something nissan is aware of etc?? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

It seems like some SPEC V's are burning oil. It's normal. Well actually it shouldn't, but it seems to disappear after a few thousand miles. Maybe around 5,000 miles or so. Just keep checking the oil level to be safe. If not you can go to the Nissan dealer & have them check it for you.


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

Our cars will burn oil during the break in period (ring seating and shit like that). The next problem was that most of our cars were low from the factory...such as mine. After my first change there is no problem.
Also...if you beat on your car, as in any car, you will burn some oil...you'll see evidence of that on your muffler tips.
If you want more info on this phenomenon  check out the link in my sig....there is better info for our cars there.
Enjoy your new car!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I keep hearing this over and over again. The thing about it is that i'm not sure i've ever owned a car that i drove hard that did'ne CONSUME some oil, there is a diffrence between CONSUMPTION and BURNING. the SE-R happens to CONSUME oil durring break in period. Most people have little or no evidance of this problem after 5,000 miles. I changed my oil 3 times and i'm not at 5000 yet and i have not been down more than maybe a 1/4 quart. but others have been down a whole quart up to 10,000 which is rare. Just keep an eye on it and know that its not a problem unless your seeing blue smoke on startup (or under load) which means that oil is getting into the cylinders.


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanx all for the reply's I started this thread but realized I had my user name spelled wrong but yeah I changed my oil @ 1800 which is well before I should have had to because the thing was almost a quart low, right now the level is fine, this is after 3 days of driving so I guess I will just have to keep and eye on it and if it continues to use oil guess I will be heading back to the dealer to let them take look @ it...


----------

